# My pay as a Uber driver lol.



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

I have been driving for Uber for 2 weeks now. I take the lazy approach and sit at home since my area is not really flooded with drivers. I work out of the Aurora area in Illinois. I have the luxury of doing my normal job and Uber at the same time. Being able to just leave do a call and come back. 

When I'm not at the office, I'm at home patiently waiting for calls, ready to roll at a moment's notice. When I get a call, I do the fare, and than immediately start heading towards my house after the drop off. It's not that I don't want to work, my house is just usually so close, I would rather be there, than parked in a parking lot all day lol.

While I'm not here to complain, because I could obviously make more money by going to Chicago , I hate Chicago and will not bother working that area. Just to stressful, I like the tranquility of the drive in the suburbs instead of the rush that Chicago offers. 
So for my area , Montgomery, Il I was logged on for almost 60 hours, took 50 fares have a 4.9* rating , and netted $370.00. I try and get the guaranteed 20$/hr , but around here it's almost impossible because hours go by with not a single ping. Even on a Friday and Saturday night. 

So , anyone from the suburbs of Chicago, if you could help me out and figure a way to make my time worth it in my area that would be great! I constantly take rides to the St. Charles and north Aurora to see what's going on up there, as it's usually yellow and my area is not lol. I waste time and money going out there, drive around for a couple 7 dollar fares, than nothing. Obviously this is just demand problem, and not mine or Uber fault. 

I take every call, anywhere , in hopes that it leads me to more calls, more often then not, I'm arriving at my garage and sitting , heating up my phone with the uber app on , in hopes I can make some more money. While this is just extra for me, I would always like more extra 

Any ideas would be great, at least a point in the right direction.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Doing your normal job and uber on the side is not only anice luxury, but the way to do it. My concern would be your deadmiles. Driving home after each trip and then back out to pick up your next one really racks up the miles. Could you do what you do at home between trips on the road? It's likely you could position yourself in ahigher demand area between trips as well. As everyone will tell you on here, depreciation on your car is a heavy and often overseen expense. What kindof car do you have? Did you log your total miles for the week?


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I can not relax on my couch, and watch T.V. on the road lol. I usually have to get home when I can to throw the phone on the house charger as the Uber app and gmaps , and screen on with my 2amp car charger only lessons how fast my phones battery loses charge. (Brand new HTC One M9). I do hate the dead miles back home, sometimes I get lucky and on my way home get pinged again. 

I drive a 2014 Buick Verano , and I try to hang out in the busy areas I can see near me. I try to avoid any areas near Chicago, because I know Uber will try and drag me in to the city lol. As for miles for the week, roughly 1,000. Did not look before you asked and now I'm sad at that number :-/ . If anyone knows the busy burbs near me , but far enough away from Chicago, I would have no problems staying out as long as the pings are coming in.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Your car expense at 1k miles with a 2014 exceeds your profits. You're losing money driving 60 hours a week. Like -$ per hour. You and probably 50% of Ubers workforce don't understand the value of your car unfortunately.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh I know I'm losing money, at least depreciation wise. That's why I am here early into my Uber adventure. I have read a lot of complaints on pay and ratings and all that Uber people hate. I'm just looking for a way to make it as profitable as I can in my area.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael A Middono said:


> I'm just looking for a way to make it as profitable as I can in my area.


Without adding a surcharge to the Uber fare, you can't make it profitable. What you are driving, and the dead miles you are racking up is unprofitable at Uber's current rates in Chicago.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I live in a Houston suburb. I'd prefer to just stay in my 'burb, but there's not enough money in it. Plus, I'm at the far end of the city limits and everything past me is country, so I might get pings eighteen minutes away. So I suck it up and drive afternoons, rush hour and evenings in Houston. Frankly, sitting in bumper to bumper traffic is less nerve wracking than 9PM when cars are flying by you at 90mph, and you're trying to give your pax a safe ride and avoid getting a ticket.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> Oh I know I'm losing money, at least depreciation wise. That's why I am here early into my Uber adventure. I have read a lot of complaints on pay and ratings and all that Uber people hate. I'm just looking for a way to make it as profitable as I can in my area.


If you keep your car for eight years, your incremental depreciation doing Uber is about a dollar a day.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Definitely not keeping it that long. I'm getting rid of the car right before my extended warranty runs out lol. I love driving, I was a limo driver for 3 years, after wasting hours sitting at ohare daily, I just couldn't take it. Thought this might have been a little more fun and a little more profitable. I'm trying to stay happy, and positive that maybe my area might grow as they see a driver available in the area in a area when I'm logged out , says no uber X available in your area . Obviously if you log on several times never to see it available, you will give it up as a option and it will most likely be a while before you try the app again.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> Definitely not keeping it that long. I'm getting rid of the car right before my extended warranty runs out lol. I love driving, I was a limo driver for 3 years, after wasting hours sitting at ohare daily, I just couldn't take it. Thought this might have been a little more fun and a little more profitable. I'm trying to stay happy, and positive that maybe my area might grow as they see a driver available in the area in a area when I'm logged out , says no uber X available in your area . Obviously if you log on several times never to see it available, you will give it up as a option and it will most likely be a while before you try the app again.


That's the main thing I dislike about Ubering, the boredom between pings when its slow.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

That's why I have to go home, it's usually no more than 10 mins to get home from where I drop people off. I get a lot of little grocery store fares , or train station runs a mile or two from the train station lol. I did have a nice midway run that was a 50$ fare , the highest I ever see besides that is $20ish but usually 5-7$ for 30+ mins round trip , the 3-4$ my pay is hardly worth it, and makes me question my sanity. It's almost like I am addicted to pings lol.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

You gotta work shifts. You can probably do those fares in half the hours and half the miles if you dedicate 4 hour shifts and hit the city. Likely you will do better if you work late night weekends.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Youre exactly the kind of driver uber loves...


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Youre exactly the kind of driver uber loves...


Yeah, well I use it like it says, but if I can't find it to actually work with me I can move on. I have no ties to Uber , I don't need the money, I could get a real second job , but I don't need money that bad lol. Just thought I could make some extra bucks , maybe make the car pay for itself. Do double payments all from uber. Who knows , just have to find the right area to hang out in that will actually make financial sense.

I have been exploring some cities near me , recognizing where I get pings often and where there seems to be none. Just thought I could get some advice on where to work the suburbs so I don't have to go to Chicago. If I go to Chicago, it takes the fun factor for me out. It will stress me out and piss me off. Because everyone in Chicago drives like assholes and I have to be on constant guard.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Sorry but lmao


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Michael A Middono did you just gloss over the NOT PROFITABLE part? Uber is fun... so I just guessing your just going to do it for that alone. Your getting rid of your car (which is a nice car BTW] in a couple years. When you go to trade it in and the dealer goes "thats a lot of miles" and hits you with a lower figure was all that fun worth it? If so... Uber on.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber counts on people not considering wear and tear. Take a brand new car valued at $30,000. Put an additional 20,000 miles on it a year for three years. *Outside* of increased costs from interest, insurance maintenance ( tires, brakes, oil, ect ) you have managed to put your car into the lowest valuation category. So, with a $30k car it's not unreasonable to expect 40% of that in three years. $18,000 hit from depreciation. Now, factor that into your hourly wage.

The one model that might work with Uber is to buy a near full depreciated luxury car 2009-2012 and drive in the select category. Either that or buy a fully depreciated 10+ year older car and drive X category.

I'm doing this gig for experience. I had my CPA do some numbers and it works out to $5.50 an hour on my best weeks. That's driving a near fully depreciated car that I own.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

A extra 20k miles a year isn't going to add $18,000 depreciation in 3 years on a $30,000 car. Fire your CPA.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Eventually when you sell your car the money you get do a trade in or cash sale becomes part of your income. I think you guys are looking at depreciation the wrong way by trying to factored into your hourly wage. If anything you should take the $20,000 value of your car and stick it into your hourly wage wouldn't you say that's true too or you just want to deduct it to show everyone how bad your income is.

I already know for this year the mileage deduction on my tax return will be more than the expenses like gas maintenance Insurance depreciation.

On the bright side of your situations, you know have a challenge. To decrease the amount of depreciation and increase your hourly rate.

I'm holding my guns out I bought the car to drive it's a personal private car and has already made me $50,000 in less than 2 years subtract 17 v and I've made 33 with the car and the car is worth 0 but it's actually worth 10000 if I sold it today. I could add that $10,000 to my income to make it 43000 instead of 33000

I think my point is is valid as is lowering your hourly rate by including deductions such as depreciation. This car will last me another 5 or 6 years, and that's another 200 to $240,000 the car will make me

B**** and complain all you want people you not going to make any more money unless you change your habits you not going to save any more money unless you slow down your spending


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Let's take a look at the business.

$10,000 in cash $20,000 car miscellaneous inventory $1,000

The business is worth $31,000.

After 1 year of driving your business income

$40,000 income $20,000 car $10,000 cash $1,000 miscellaneous

Total business worth $71,000

$5,000 depreciation $1,800 in gas $1,500 in maintenance

Total business license $8,300

Business net worth 71000 - 8300 total 62700.

I'm sure with your creativity you can all make these minuses and a negative number Congrats


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

What you are seeing hourly sucks, what you aren't considering is most of that time is spent doing things you would normally do. If you were out and about searching for pings all day then that would be dismal but much like me you spend most of that time at home going about your day and if a ping happens to come in you take it.

I count my hours only by the amount of time my vehicle is running, the rest of my time I'm at home playing with the kids or doing work around the house. I may be logged into the app for 30 hours but I was only in the car for 10 hours and the other 20 doing what I would normally do anyway.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Michael A Middono said:


> As for miles for the week, roughly 1,000. Did not look before you asked and now I'm sad at that number


How is it that there are many drivers that don't factor in mileage and depreciation playing this ********* game?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> How is it that there are many drivers that don't factor in mileage and depreciation playing this ********* game?


I do.



BostonBarry said:


> My logic isn't flawed, your reading comprehension is. I haven't spoken specifically to LA and neither did the OP, they imply that NO driver is profiting, considering I know this to be false I disagree. And those who gauge their earnings by minimum fares must be doing this wrong as I get 1 or 2 of these per month if that. I don't track the SRF or TSF, I track my deposits against my expenses. There are certain expenses that I had BEFORE beginning Uber/Lyft which I can now deduct from income such as cell phone plan (I use my personal line not an Uber phone), car insurance (not commercial) and various equipment/supplies for the car such as tire inflator, dustvac, jumper battery, etc. Considering these are costs I would have had without ridesharing, getting to deduct their cost from my income is a benefit.
> 
> When it comes to actual expenses I've put just under 20,000 business miles on my van since starting to drive rideshare in April (part time Uber at first, then 50 hours/week once I signed up with Lyft in June). The value of my van has decreased $700 (trade-in, private, and retail values) with the addition of those miles. My only major expense has been tires (they only had about 20% of their life remaining when I bought the van in March) and regular maintenance for a total of just over $600. My fuel cost comes in around $2500. I have grossed $21,400 in DEPOSITS (in other words, after commission and SRF/TSF). So what is my actual cost of business per mile?
> 
> ...


----------



## Araqnid (Sep 6, 2015)

limepro said:


> What you are seeing hourly sucks, what you aren't considering is most of that time is spent doing things you would normally do. If you were out and about searching for pings all day then that would be dismal but much like me you spend most of that time at home going about your day and if a ping happens to come in you take it.


There's definitely a lot of value in that.

OP: If you're desperate for more pings and still want to stay home - have you looked at moving closer to the city? Not sure if that's even feasible, but just throwing an idea out.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> How is it that there are many drivers that don't factor in mileage and depreciation playing this ********* game?


Very vehicle dependant, I count all miles for tax purposes but to account them into my depreciation of my vehicle accounts for very little. I bought a former rental vehicle with 65k on it for dirt cheap, it has already been depreciated to rock bottom.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

It's a shame that 60 hours of spare time equates into $370. That alone can be made in less than 15 hours working just Friday and Saturday. 

But if it's convenient for you, continue doing it.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

limepro said:


> Very vehicle dependant, I count all miles for tax purposes but to account them into my depreciation of my vehicle accounts for very little. I bought a former rental vehicle with 65k on it for dirt cheap, it has already been depreciated to rock bottom.


What exactly is dirt cheap, if I may ask?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> What exactly is dirt cheap, if I may ask?


For a 2013 minivan less than 13k.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

you say lol a lot, lol


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I would have made an extra $320 if I had worked the 16 prime time hours during the week.

I'm dirty my car is smelly I'm rude to the passengers lost and my star rating is well below the average.

I think that just about covers it. 

Good luck. You really going to have to get out there and work more for more money.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow, sorry guys, normally I get a email saying people posted on this topic lol..

I understand the depreciation factor, but if I let myself get stressed about the miles going on it, and how much it's going to be worth, why would I ever drive it. I can so most routine maintenance on my car myself, plus I have 100K bumper to bumper warranty and I'm only at 24,000 miles so repairs won't be a issue.

I will get hated on by this , but I don't buy things because I care how much it is worth later. I buy things I want and enjoy. As long as I keep the car long enough to not be upside down on it, I'll be happy. Wrong to say I suppose, but it is what it is. I don't need the stress of wondering what my stuff is worth. 

I would not mind sitting in my car if I knew of some suburbs that get a good amount of pings for the time spent in the area. If I'm going to sit around waiting for pings all day, may as well do it around me. 

One day I have to put my big boy pants on and try out Chicago , I want to enjoy this though and not hate it, I feel like Chicago will steal my enjoyment.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> What exactly is dirt cheap, if I may ask?


I got tired of putting miles on my Mercedes and just purchased a 2005 Kia Amanti (that pax absolutley love)...
for $2,000.
It has under 100,000 miles on it (and brand new brakes and tires) and is in both running and cosmetic condition that will provide another 100,000 - 200,000 miles. Liability insurance on it runs me about $240/yr.

That's about as dirt cheap as I've seen!


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I got tired of putting miles on my Mercedes and just purchased a 2005 Kia Amanti (that pax absolutley love)...
> for $2,000.
> It has under 100,000 miles on it (and brand new brakes and tores) and is in running and cosmetice condition that will provide another 100,000 - 200,000 miles. Liability insurance on it runs me about $240/yr.
> 
> That's about as cheap as I've seen!


You sir, are my hero. I've been ubering in an 04 accord with blue book value of 6k and I've found that even my car is too good/valuable for Uberx. I've already been checking craigslist for a car with the filter set at less than $3k.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Michael A Middono said:


> Wow, sorry guys, normally I get a email saying people posted on this topic lol..
> 
> I understand the depreciation factor, but if I let myself get stressed about the miles going on it, and how much it's going to be worth, why would I ever drive it. I can so most routine maintenance on my car myself, plus I have 100K bumper to bumper warranty and I'm only at 24,000 miles so repairs won't be a issue.
> 
> I will get hated on by this , but I don't buy things because I care how much it is worth later. I buy things I want and enjoy. As long as I keep the car long enough to not be upside down on it, I'll be happy. Wrong to say I suppose, but it is what it is. I don't need the stress of wondering what my stuff is worth.


Uber loves this line of thinking.


----------



## mentholcase (Oct 13, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> You sir, are my hero. I've been ubering in an 04 accord with blue book value of 6k and I've found that even my car is too good/valuable for Uberx. I've already been checking craigslist for a car with the filter set at less than $3k.


KBB currently has my 02 Corolla valued at $2,845. So that means it is okay for Uberx? I had no idea about the threshhold for being too good/valuable for Uberx.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

mentholcase said:


> KBB currently has my 02 Corolla valued at $2,845. So that means it is okay for Uberx? I had no idea about the threshhold for being too good/valuable for Uberx.


 Assuming it gets good gas mileage, that car is about as perfect as it gets for ubering (disregarding pax ratings). If you get 100000 miles out of it, then it only cost you 3 cents a mile in depreciation. If, on the other hand, you are driving a prius worth 25k, you are losing 15 plus cents per mile in depreciation. That is assuming that you could sell that prius for 10k after 100k miles. Even if you plan to never sell that prius, that cost is real.

Think of it this way. Your car has finite value. Driving your car causes it to lose value because it can only go so far before it implodes. The more you drive for uber, the faster your car implodes.

A new car loses its value much faster than an old car. A brand new car loses 10 percent of its value right as you drive it off the lot.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

To expound: Say you buy a car just for ubering. You plan to drive it 100k miles and then sell it. You start with $25k.

You buy a new prius at 25k and you sell it at 100k miles at $10k (if you are lucky). You have 10k.

Or, you buy a 2003 prius at 4k. You eek out 100k more miles on it and sell to a salvage yard for $500. You have $21.5k. Even if you have to replace the battery you are still ahead.

Or, you buy a 03 civic at $2500 and scrap it after 100k miles for 500 bucks. You are at $23k.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

mentholcase said:


> KBB currently has my 02 Corolla valued at $2,845. So that means it is okay for Uberx? I had no idea about the threshhold for being too good/valuable for Uberx.


If your '02 Corolla is in good enough shape that paxs won't write Uber complaining about it's condition, then it's ideal.
Drive it till the wheels off!  The current min model year for driving X is 2000...
(and is much higher in some cities due to city regs: Philly & Pitts require 2007 or newer).
We can expect the min model year to increase with time...
so your '02 may only qualify for Uber X for another 12 - 24 months.
I'm not sure that I would want to spend 4 - 6 hours a day in a 13 year old compact economy car...
but that's just my preference.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I make 8 cents per minute or $4.80 an hour combined. 
That's every hour, of everyday, 24/7. Sleep or awake.

This is the recent trend.


----------

